# przyzwyczaić się do kogoś



## Karimcm

What does it mean? I don't know Polish and I really need to know what it mean:

-przyzwyczaić się do kogoś-

It is in a question that says "Is it possible that you are with her przyzwyczaić się do kogoś"

Can anyone help me, please!? ^^


Thank you


----------



## NotNow

It means _to be accustomed to someone_ or _to be used to someone_.


----------



## Karimcm

I get it! ^^ thank you


----------



## dn88

NotNow said:


> It means _to be accustomed to someone_ or _to be used to someone_.



I believe that "get" would be more accurate:_

przyzwyczaić się do kogoś = to get used/accustomed to somebody_


----------



## Karimcm

Thank you!
Anyway, I could solve the urgency without "get" ^^


----------



## Kotbury

Estar acostumbrado/a a alguien


----------



## PawelBierut

Kotbury said:


> Estar acostumbrado/a a alguien



Zdanie co podałeś jest w stronie biernej i znaczy: _Być przyzwyczajonym do kogoś._

_Przyzwyczaić się do kogoś_ to:

_Acostumbrarse a alguien.

_Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Kotbury

Tak, ale z kontekstu wynikało, jak sądzę,że chodzi właśnie o to znaczenie.
Saludos.


----------



## cpuzey1

perhaps "attached" to somone would be better in English. 
(apegado in Spanish)


----------



## PawelBierut

I wouldn't say that you can use this word (apegado) with the meaning _"przyzwyczaić się". _As I understand it, it is always something positive... I mean that you like, love, have affection to someone. And you can also _przyzwyczaić się_ (get accustomed, acostumbrarse) to someone evil, strange, ..., endure his presence.


----------



## cpuzey1

Yes, you're right, I would only use "apegado" in a positive sense.
But is it ever a good thing to become accustomed or "attached" to anyone anyway? ;-) To niebezpieczne moim zdaniem ;-)))


----------

